# "Almost Human" - Anyone else watching this FOX series?



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Watched the 3rd episode last night with high hopes (missed the opener and 2nd episode), but the show was sort of *meh* and the acting a bit lazy (even by Karl Urban, who impressed me as Bones in the Star Trek movies). And don't get me started on the plot holes.

Having said that, I like police procedurals and scifi, so I'll probably check out the missed shows.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for reminding me that i wanted to check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's not bad at all . . . . escapist TV, which is the best kind.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have to admit, there was a lot of humor in it that i wasn't expecting. 


Spoiler



don't ever scan my testicles again



i like the leads, and i like most of the concept.

i love the visuals on the cityscape, and the fact that it can be any NorAm city.

i definitely had flashbacks to total recall.

and i must admit that having the bad robot company as one of the producers of a show about androids is quite amusing.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been watching since the first episode and love it. Well written, good dialogue, great acting, and its fun! I think it has a bit of a blade runner feel to it as well. and Karl Urban is fantastic in this role. If you haven't seen it yet, give it a try!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH & I love it! The humor is fabulous, I loved


Spoiler



how at the beginning of the third episode John's knee was squeeking and he put the olive oil on it like Dorian advised him to during the second episode. Urban's facial expressions during that whole scene were spot on. Do I really want to try this? ok, just once.... huh. It DID work. Ok.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> DH & I love it! The humor is fabulous, I loved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


and then when


Spoiler



Dorian smelled the olive oil and Urban tries to weasle out of it!


 I hope this show sticks around for awhile. its great.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Love it  I have been looking for a new scifi series since BSG ended, and I think Almost Human has great potential. Plus, I like both actors and the series atmosphere reminds me of a Blade Runner shot in Vancouver B.C


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i haven't watched the last episode yet.  can someone tell me if it's really really intense or on par with the others?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say it's on par.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I am a HUGE sci-fi fan, and have the aired episodes DVR'd but have yet to watch them.  Having a good 4 days off in a row, we might get that fixed!  I'm a big fan of Urban, so I am hoping it plays well.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

I might have to check this out. Looks interesting.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm liking it so far. Something different from the typical cop drama. The added bits of humor are great.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, went back and watched the first two episodes like I should've done to begin with. Looks like I've got a new Monday night show to watch. 

Although I still can't not see Urban as Bones.)


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Although I still can't not see Urban as Bones.


I was trying to figure out where I knew that actor from. Thanks to this thread, I now know.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm watching every episode, and reviewing on my blog.  So far - excellent!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

So far, I am enjoying it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Although I still can't not see Urban as Bones.


And see, While I liked him as Bones, I liked him better in R.E.D.


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally checked out the premiere. I'm digging it so far, I love the Blade Runner feel. So far it seems like a pretty well thought out world.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched the first 2 episodes and so far love it. I am just so happy there something else out there I like watching. A sci fi show played on earth. Love it. Blade Runner, yes a little. A little Cherry 2000 with the second episode.  
To me the look has a feel of retro to it. Retro as in how sci fi movies back in the 80's, early 90's showed how the future might be. I am not making sense now am I. 
I read that the team in Vancouver that worked on Fringe is also working on that. 

But I did not see any Autochefs. JD Robb promised me Autochefs.  

Now hopefully they let the ladies on this show do something other than just make moony eyes at the manly mans. Right now the pretty one is well, pretty useless. That is the only thing that bugged me a bit. Wrong casting going on there if you asked me. 

I didn't know any of the actors before as far as I can tell. Dorian looks a bit familiar, barely. I like not having any prior knowledge of actors. Makes them slide right into the characters. 

I can't believe FOX out of all the networks has now 2 shows I want to watch. My new favorite with Sleepy Hollow and now this one has good potential.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I keep debating this and Sleepy Hollow... Generally I'm looking to downsize my TV watching, not add new programs -- but I really like both of Almost Human's main actors (Urban and Ealy) as well as "the pretty one" (Minka Kelly from Friday Night Lights). 3 of my other shows are ending this year, so maaaaybe it wouldn't be so bad to pick up a new one? *halo* Hehe, since you guys all seem to like it so much, I'll check out the eps on FOX.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I was interested until I saw the name JJ Abrams attached.  After watching Alias and Lost both go from interesting show concepts to a big old mess of "whooo, conspiracy, whooo magic/pseudo-science" and and absolutely hating the Star Trek reboot (that would be a very long post to explain), I don't trust it to not take a steep dive after a season.  I might give it a shot on Netflix when it's got a few seasons under its belt.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I, too, am enjoying this.  The two stars are easy on the old eyes too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> "the pretty one" (Minka Kelly from Friday Night Lights).


Ahh, that is why she looked a tad familiar. I only made it through like 3-4 episoses of FNL, I just can't handle the shaky zoomie cam. 
I just want them to give her something to do. She can be pretty and a kick ass cop at the same time. Not that I mind having some nice male species to look at, but you know.



prairiesky said:


> I, too, am enjoying this. The two stars are easy on the old eyes too.


  I second this.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOO totally BUMMED! FOX cancelled yet ANOTHER good sci-fi.... gods why do the creators of scifi even bother going to FOX to try? Come on People wake up! Warehouse 13 is ending on the Scifi channel, go to them with your brilliant new ideas.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/30/almost-human-cancelled-by-fox?abthid=536060337ee306c929000061


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't really surprise me.  I had the impression it wasn't getting the ratings . . . .


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Man, what a bummer. I really liked that show. But, I'm not surprised at this. Fox is notorious for canceling good sci-fi shows. *cough* Firefly *cough* Sarah Connor Chronicles ...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this.  I really enjoyed the series.  Not enough sci-fi shows on tv.  Wonder why they fail?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked the show, but I only watched a couple of episodes on purpose. I was afraid they'll cancel it. I have been burned so many times. They always cancel the stuff I like. And then there are 5 more cop/csi  shows popping up I have no interest in. Sigh.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It's self defeating now, no one wants to get hooked on a show that will get cancelled in one season, so they wait and the show doesn't get ratings and is cancelled. An so many of us and wait and binge watch on netflix now anyway.... the current TV model just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> It's self defeating now, no one wants to get hooked on a show that will get cancelled in one season, so they wait and the show doesn't get ratings and is cancelled. An so many of us and wait and binge watch on netflix now anyway.... the current TV model just doesn't work anymore.


That is so true. I just stack them up on my cable box. I have Hulu plus, but I can't always count on them having all episodes of current shows. for some reason some shows they only keep like 5 and take away the earlier ones. So I let them accumulate. Thankfully I guess there are so few shows I actually like so I have enough space on the box to do that. Until the next big overseas Tennis tournament starts up again.

But yeah, they need to give these shows more time before they panic with the ratings. Give it 10 episodes and then start counting Hulu, all the sales and DVRs. Everything. Maybe even count a social media foot print. Its like they are ready to pull the plug after 2 episodes now. Heck, often I don't even know something has started until a couple of them in. I find them either recorded on my DVR from pre-scheduling, or I find them on Hulu.

Before there was so many shows and channels, I would keep track of what was coming up new in the fall/spring, what was renewed and all that. I can't keep up with it anymore. But if I like something, I tend to stick with it. Just on my terms. And they rarely involve watching something live.


----------

